# Got a FRU/CLNR? What's your experience?



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Looking for feedback on those who have received any refurb replacements.. Thanks!

(Verizon only)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## srs731 (Jun 15, 2011)

I have a clnr and haven't had one issue yet. Clocks just as good as my original as well under volts.

I had a thunderbolt clnr well 2 that was awful but haven't had a problem with my sgs

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

First replacement I got was fine for about an hour before the backlight straight up died on me. I freaked because I was rooted and ROM'd lol. Got it back to stock though and sent it back.

The next one I got has been perfect so far, great signal, and GPS locks on in about 2 seconds. The ONLY thing about this one is at the way top where the screen meets the bezel, on the left half I can see something like a bunch of dust trapped in between. It looks like the screen was replaced on this phone. Works great though so I'm happy.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

only reason i ask is because I'm about to receive a FRU, and i had a horrible experience with GNex fru's


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

masri1987 said:


> only reason i ask is because I'm about to receive a FRU, and i had a horrible experience with GNex fru's


I went through 5 of them before I was switched to the s3, gonna say these clnr's are definitely better lol. At least in my experience.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

thesoldier said:


> I went through 5 of them before I was switched to the s3, gonna say these clnr's are definitely better lol. At least in my experience.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Good, i went through 8 gnex before I got s3.
I had to get CLNR for s3 because it stopped charging, luckily I had a external Battery charger

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

So the FRU that I got has 12.07 in the back, while my original is 12.08. Anyone have any ideas?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

masri1987 said:


> So the FRU that I got has 12.07 in the back, while my original is 12.08. Anyone have any ideas?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Not sure, mine is also a 12.07 though.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Haze (Nov 26, 2011)

Terrible experiences I've had like 3 S3's with huge scratches on the screen so far.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Haze said:


> Terrible experiences I've had like 3 S3's with huge scratches on the screen so far.


the first one i got had a depressed home and power button lol
shit was wack.


----------



## Haze (Nov 26, 2011)

I bet they don't even check the devices at all. Just grab it , bag it , tag it and send it on its way.


----------



## Haze (Nov 26, 2011)

Got my 3rd replacement S3 today and it is a double edged knife. There are no scratches on the screen (finally) but there is a speck of dust under the screen in the center of the display. Only can really notice it when youre looking for it and in very bright light. Probably will just say F it and keep it cause tired of the CLNR game. My hope is that the seal is tight and no more dust will get under, and it was dust that got in during manufacturing process.


----------

